# Gifts for you??



## Julymom2be

There are a lot of threads here about our LO's and their Christmas gifts. I want to know what gifts you would like to receive this year


----------



## x__amour

I want sunglasses that don't leave damned lines on my face! :dohh:


----------



## mayb_baby

Ok so I know what I am getting, hunter Wellies, perfume sets, gift vouchers for top sop and river island and a 22" white flat screen for the bedroom. I don't know my surprises though :)


----------



## Julymom2be

My mom keeps asking what I want, but I don't have a clue.:shrug:

OH got me a gifts which he keeps teasing me about. He said it is going to outdo previous gifts. :winkwink:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

i want crest white strips :)


----------



## mayb_baby

I know my mum perfume sets and fake tan lol :) 
Oohhh u hate waiting I have no patience lol xx


----------



## AirForceWife7

I honestly don't want anything.

Actually no, a million dollars will do :haha:

He'll probably get me something nice though, like he does every year!


----------



## ~RedLily~

I got some Christmas money early and after buying things LO needs I now have £17 to spend on myself so I'll have to start thinking :haha:


----------



## 17thy

I don't have anything major in mind for Christmas, tax return season is our (me and dh's) REAL christmas :haha:

But he'll probably get me a bath and body works set like last year <3 and im gonna ask for some more fimo classic clay so I can make more gauges :) other than that i don't know what I want really (besides huge things like a new car or house lmao) as long as he gets Christmas Eve/Christmas Day off I will be a happy camper.


----------



## AriannasMama

My mom wants to get me clothes and OH is getting me a ring...of some kind after tax returns :)


----------



## Mii

I really dont know what I want :haha:
I know I am getting a Snowboarding Pass for Blue Moutain :happydance: 

But honestly I think this is the first christmas were I havent been excited :shrug: I feel bad because its Myles first christmas and Im not excited but I Just dont know lol


----------



## brandonsgirl

SHOES!!!!!!!!!!! Ive always had an obsession with shoes lol but recently ive been OBSESSED lol.


----------



## bbyno1

I just want a new coat lol


----------



## annawrigley

I've asked for
https://cdn.s7.disneystore.co.uk/is/image/DisneyStoreUK/2004012379933M?$mercdetail$
https://cdn.s7.disneystore.co.uk/is/image/DisneyStoreUK/2399029660016M?$mercdetail$ 
(personalised with my name where it says 'Adorable' :haha:) I'm a child

And clothes vouchers and one of these in bright pink :D My dad says he's got me loads of extra things I didn't ask for though so I'm excited to see what


----------



## KaceysMummy

I want a digital camera and hair curlers - haven't asked for them yet.
I prefer surprises though, hate the thought of knowing everything I'm getting. I'm like a big kid a Christmas time :D x


----------



## Bexxx

My mum is getting me a kindle

I'll honestly be quite surprised if OH gets me anything. He like, never ever does. He spends loads of money on me randomly, but on actual occasions (birthday, anniversary, xmas) I never get anything :/


----------



## 17thy

bbyno1 said:


> I just want a new coat lol

Thats what I asked for last year!! And its still amazing :thumbup:


----------



## Strawberrymum

im always so much more excited to watch LO open her presents that i forget there might be something for me. my parents are payng for me and LO to go to my brothers wedding in January so thats my Christmas present


----------



## BrEeZeY

i want a english bulldog puppy :) but my hubby got me something big idk what it is but got delivered to his work on a semi and unloaded with a fork lift what ever it is he was smart enough that he had them deliver it in a plain cardboard box so i cant even see what it is unless i open it but he has it at work and wont bring it here (im hoping its a new washer or dryer cuz mine are going out) :haha: im such a mommy lol


----------



## rosalieava

from OH all i want is the 90210 box sets, and some CD's! its my birthday not long after and hes got me a kindle! :) 

my mums getting me a new ipod, and some small things plus money for driving lessons hopefully :flower:


----------



## Tanara

_well my birthdays the 12th, then christmas then mine and OH's anniversary is jan.4 so i feel so sorry for OH hahaha. 

From family: i'm asking for gift cards to walmart or money, theres things i want to buy for the house but we just dont have the extra money for it, and to help with Fayths first Birthday 

From OH/Kids: a Gift card to the photo center in walmart so i can print off the thousands of photos ive taken of the kids, and socks 

I dont really like getting presents, and i usually end up spending the money i do get on the kids._


----------



## Julymom2be

Mii said:


> I really dont know what I want :haha:
> I know I am getting a Snowboarding Pass for Blue Moutain :happydance:
> 
> But honestly I think this is the first christmas were I havent been excited :shrug: I feel bad because its Myles first christmas and Im not excited but I Just dont know lol

I know what your mean. I'm not excited for Christmas this year. It's Isabella's first Christmas and I feel like a terrible mum for not being excited. :nope:


----------



## Mei190

Me? Getting presents? I haven't thought about anything apart from spending loads on Nathaniel :haha:

There is essentially nothing I need. I would be happy with anything.


----------



## purple_kiwi

I have no idea, my sister asked me but i have no idea im the one that does all the shopping OH is terrible at it and can't ever think of anything to get me tells me to get what i want and put his name on it


----------



## QuintinsMommy

purple_kiwi said:


> I have no idea, my sister asked me but i have no idea im the one that does all the shopping OH is terrible at it and can't ever think of anything to get me tells me to get what i want and put his name on it

o/t but im pretty sure I see your OH on the bus pretty often :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

BrEeZeY said:


> i want a* english bulldog puppy *:) but my hubby got me something big idk what it is but got delivered to his work on a semi and unloaded with a fork lift what ever it is he was smart enough that he had them deliver it in a plain cardboard box so i cant even see what it is unless i open it but he has it at work and wont bring it here (im hoping its a new washer or dryer cuz mine are going out) :haha: im such a mommy lol

they are so adorable :cloud9:


----------



## purple_kiwi

QuintinsMommy said:


> purple_kiwi said:
> 
> 
> I have no idea, my sister asked me but i have no idea im the one that does all the shopping OH is terrible at it and can't ever think of anything to get me tells me to get what i want and put his name on it
> 
> o/t but im pretty sure I see your OH on the bus pretty often :haha:Click to expand...

He told me he saw you the other day and was gonna help you get off the bus but didn't want to seem creepy :haha: hes strange


----------



## lauram_92

Nothing :( My Mum said that because I have a baby I don't get presents anymore.. She hasn't even bought Oliver anything, but has been shopping online for my 22 year old brother :shrug:


----------



## brandonsgirl

lauram_92 said:


> Nothing :( My Mum said that because I have a baby I don't get presents anymore.. She hasn't even bought Oliver anything, but has been shopping online for my 22 year old brother :shrug:

Awww! Are you sure she isnt just trying to make you think your not getting anything? :hugs:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

purple_kiwi said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purple_kiwi said:
> 
> 
> I have no idea, my sister asked me but i have no idea im the one that does all the shopping OH is terrible at it and can't ever think of anything to get me tells me to get what i want and put his name on it
> 
> o/t but im pretty sure I see your OH on the bus pretty often :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> He told me he saw you the other day and was gonna help you get off the bus but didn't want to seem creepy :haha: hes strangeClick to expand...

:rofl: next time tell him he is free to help! :haha: I think we had a bus with stairs that day and i even complained about it :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lauram_92 said:


> Nothing :( My Mum said that because I have a baby I don't get presents anymore.. She hasn't even bought Oliver anything, but has been shopping online for my 22 year old brother :shrug:

:hugs: when my brother went to college my dad gave him 3,000 my mom gave him 1500 and my grandma gave him 500

when I went? my mom gave me 200! 
why?cause i have a baby and have to learn to be independent


----------



## annawrigley

lauram_92 said:


> Nothing :( My Mum said that because I have a baby I don't get presents anymore.. She hasn't even bought Oliver anything, but has been shopping online for my 22 year old brother :shrug:

That sucks :( :( :( My parents and brothers buy for me, but extended family like aunts and uncles buy for Noah and not me. My grandparents still get me a little something (or in my Mum's mum's case, a big something cos she's loaded :lol: She lives like 20 miles away but NEVER sees us but gives us loads of money :wacko: Weird family. She's met Noah like, twice?)


----------



## rileybaby

Ive asked my dad for a car:haha:


----------



## JadeBaby75

I want an itouch and a notebook!!!
No clue what I'm getting oh, I think a kitchen set.


----------



## Bexxx

lauram_92 said:


> Nothing :( My Mum said that because I have a baby I don't get presents anymore.. She hasn't even bought Oliver anything, but has been shopping online for my 22 year old brother :shrug:

Your mum is mean :cry:


----------



## Kiss_me_silly

I want clothes lol, I litterarly have about 3 outfits! :( My mum has brought us this gorgeous lamp though which I can't wait to put in our house! X


----------



## rockys-mumma

Nothing lol, my mum bought me a new bed a few months ago as an early Xmas pressie n then oh has just started a new job and gone from being paid weekly to being paid monthly and he is getting his first pay on the 23rd dec! Luckily I have been organised and have everything for LO. And it's also my bday on the 27th! It's going to be poo lol. Like last year LO was sick on Xmas and it was my 21st after and nobody planned anything and I was ill! So I sat in bored, boohoo :(


----------



## Hotbump

OH gave me a early xmas present $300 and FedEx knocked on my door yesterday I thought it was from my secret santa but no I opened the box and it was digital camera :shh: OH still doesnt know that I know :lol: Also yesterday he came with a small gift bag for me I think its a necklace :D but I'm being a good girl and not opening it until xmas, its so hard not to think what it might be but I must resist lol


----------



## lauram_92

brandonsgirl said:


> lauram_92 said:
> 
> 
> Nothing :( My Mum said that because I have a baby I don't get presents anymore.. She hasn't even bought Oliver anything, but has been shopping online for my 22 year old brother :shrug:
> 
> Awww! Are you sure she isnt just trying to make you think your not getting anything? :hugs:Click to expand...

Ha, no trust me. She doesn't joke!


----------



## brandonsgirl

lauram_92 said:


> brandonsgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lauram_92 said:
> 
> 
> Nothing :( My Mum said that because I have a baby I don't get presents anymore.. She hasn't even bought Oliver anything, but has been shopping online for my 22 year old brother :shrug:
> 
> Awww! Are you sure she isnt just trying to make you think your not getting anything? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Ha, no trust me. She doesn't joke!Click to expand...

Oh, im sorry hun! Thats so sad. My mum was always showering Kent with gifts when she lived close. She still does actually lol. But i think she always felt like she had to compensate and get me something too. Shes a big softie :kiss:

You should tell your mum that she has kids, she doesnt get presents any more lol... or is that just me being harsh lol :coffee:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lauram_92 said:


> brandonsgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lauram_92 said:
> 
> 
> Nothing :( My Mum said that because I have a baby I don't get presents anymore.. She hasn't even bought Oliver anything, but has been shopping online for my 22 year old brother :shrug:
> 
> Awww! Are you sure she isnt just trying to make you think your not getting anything? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Ha, no trust me. She doesn't joke!Click to expand...

:growlmad::hugs:


----------



## lauram_92

brandonsgirl said:


> lauram_92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brandonsgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lauram_92 said:
> 
> 
> Nothing :( My Mum said that because I have a baby I don't get presents anymore.. She hasn't even bought Oliver anything, but has been shopping online for my 22 year old brother :shrug:
> 
> Awww! Are you sure she isnt just trying to make you think your not getting anything? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Ha, no trust me. She doesn't joke!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, im sorry hun! Thats so sad. My mum was always showering Kent with gifts when she lived close. She still does actually lol. But i think she always felt like she had to compensate and get me something too. Shes a big softie :kiss:
> 
> You should tell your mum that she has kids, she doesnt get presents any more lol... or is that just me being harsh lol :coffee:Click to expand...

Actually never even thought of that :shrug: I spent money on Christmas presents for her :growlmad: I don't really care. Just hope she gets Ollie something.


----------



## Char.due.jan

A nice man? I joke. Hmm I don't know what I want really, I normally just ask for money. Most will be going to debt I have with my mum.. yay! haha xx


----------



## beccah11

QuintinsMommy said:


> BrEeZeY said:
> 
> 
> i want a* english bulldog puppy *:) but my hubby got me something big idk what it is but got delivered to his work on a semi and unloaded with a fork lift what ever it is he was smart enough that he had them deliver it in a plain cardboard box so i cant even see what it is unless i open it but he has it at work and wont bring it here (im hoping its a new washer or dryer cuz mine are going out) :haha: im such a mommy lol
> 
> they are so adorable :cloud9:Click to expand...

sorry to butt in but, we've got a 5 month old english bulldog! shes lovely, hands down the best type of dog! 
some pics, :haha:
https://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x439/beccah112/IMAG0576.jpg
https://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x439/beccah112/IMAG0367.jpg
https://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x439/beccah112/IMAG0341.jpg
https://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x439/beccah112/IMAG0312.jpg
https://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x439/beccah112/IMAG0278.jpg
https://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x439/beccah112/IMAG0272.jpg
https://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x439/beccah112/IMAG0222.jpg

they were from when she was about 7-12 weeks, shes now 5 months and nearly 3 stone and is made from muscle (dont have any new pics atm)! 


sorry for going off topic,just love showing off my ickle (big!) pup!:flower:


----------



## 10.11.12

beccah11 said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrEeZeY said:
> 
> 
> i want a* english bulldog puppy *:) but my hubby got me something big idk what it is but got delivered to his work on a semi and unloaded with a fork lift what ever it is he was smart enough that he had them deliver it in a plain cardboard box so i cant even see what it is unless i open it but he has it at work and wont bring it here (im hoping its a new washer or dryer cuz mine are going out) :haha: im such a mommy lol
> 
> they are so adorable :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> sorry to butt in but, we've got a 5 month old english bulldog! shes lovely, hands down the best type of dog!
> some pics, :haha:
> https://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x439/beccah112/IMAG0576.jpg
> https://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x439/beccah112/IMAG0367.jpg
> https://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x439/beccah112/IMAG0341.jpg
> https://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x439/beccah112/IMAG0312.jpg
> https://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x439/beccah112/IMAG0278.jpg
> https://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x439/beccah112/IMAG0272.jpg
> https://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x439/beccah112/IMAG0222.jpg
> 
> they were from when she was about 7-12 weeks, shes now 5 months and nearly 3 stone and is made from muscle (dont have any new pics atm)!
> 
> 
> sorry for going off topic,just love showing off my ickle (big!) pup!:flower:Click to expand...

oh my god I want a puppy for Christmas! this is seriously adorable.


----------



## beccah11

10.11.12 said:


> beccah11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrEeZeY said:
> 
> 
> i want a* english bulldog puppy *:) but my hubby got me something big idk what it is but got delivered to his work on a semi and unloaded with a fork lift what ever it is he was smart enough that he had them deliver it in a plain cardboard box so i cant even see what it is unless i open it but he has it at work and wont bring it here (im hoping its a new washer or dryer cuz mine are going out) :haha: im such a mommy lol
> 
> they are so adorable :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> sorry to butt in but, we've got a 5 month old english bulldog! shes lovely, hands down the best type of dog!
> some pics, :haha:
> https://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x439/beccah112/IMAG0576.jpg
> https://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x439/beccah112/IMAG0367.jpg
> https://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x439/beccah112/IMAG0341.jpg
> https://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x439/beccah112/IMAG0312.jpg
> https://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x439/beccah112/IMAG0278.jpg
> https://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x439/beccah112/IMAG0272.jpg
> https://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x439/beccah112/IMAG0222.jpg
> 
> they were from when she was about 7-12 weeks, shes now 5 months and nearly 3 stone and is made from muscle (dont have any new pics atm)!
> 
> 
> sorry for going off topic,just love showing off my ickle (big!) pup!:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> oh my god I want a puppy for Christmas! this is seriously adorable.Click to expand...

:haha: thanks!


----------



## kattsmiles

I've been hinting to my OH I want https://www.etsy.com/listing/74615002/sticks-and-stones-set.

If he doesn't get them for me I won't be upset because it's quite pricey. It really is all about Caden this Christmas. However, I did just spend $250 on a new graphics card for him for Christmas / his birthday. Spoiled rotten man. :dohh:


----------



## Leah_xx

really nothing.I told my parents I don't care if they get my anything this year.
They are helping me buy things for Gracelynn for christmas and I have 3 siblings they have to buy for.
Last year I had Gracelynn and I thought everyone would buy for Gracelynn and not me but my relatives bought things for Gracelynn and I both. My one aunt got FOB and I a gift card for Apple Bee's
This year they will buy for Gracelynn and now that I'm 18 I will be in the adult gift exchange.


----------



## rjb

sam probably wont get me anything so i spoiled myself with this and matchies undies.
i have a VS obsession
https://www.victoriassecret.com/ss/...1319075841434&pagename=vsdWrapper&search=true


ETA: my parents are spoiling me quite a bit. they also bought me two new bras and undies to match (the word panties grosses me out), a digital video camera so that i can tape Adelaide being cute, and an iPhone.

I know one of my friends is getting me an old navy gift care, another is getting me a victoria's secret card (yay!) and whoever my family secret santa is will either get me an amazon gift card or a victoria's secret gift card.
i have 3 other friends getting me gifts (that i know of) but no clue what they will get me!

it's a little unfortunate for everyone as Adelaide's party is this weekend, so gifts for her birthday, gifts for her christmas, and gift for me christmas? a little nuts.


----------



## bumpy_j

NOT ALL THESE THINGS but a couple would be nice: I'd love a Kindle, cooking books, Urban Decay Naked Palette, MAC lipstick, Benefit Brows a Go Go, Karl Pilkington books, An Idiot Abroad box set, any BBC Earth documentary box sets, Oh Lola by Marc Jacobs, nice pyjamas, Lochers Necklace:

https://lochers.com/imgs/look27a_1big.jpg
this one!

A nice christmas jumper would be nice too


----------



## Harli

Essentials. Baby items, household items, stuff like that ... all things I always ask for now.

As for more ... fun ... things. A new laptop, a nice Canon camera, a gift card for the book store, junk food / snacks (lol).


----------



## MrsEngland

I'm getting money off my parents which i'm gunna spend on some new straighteners i think and some new clothes seeing as everything is too big now i've lost weight! 

Apart from that probably wont get alot else i'd rather people spent the money on Delilah.


----------



## annawrigley

rjb said:


> sam probably wont get me anything so i spoiled myself with this and matchies undies.
> i have a VS obsession
> https://www.victoriassecret.com/ss/...1319075841434&pagename=vsdWrapper&search=true
> 
> 
> ETA: my parents are spoiling me quite a bit. they also bought me two new bras and undies to match (the word panties grosses me out), a digital video camera so that i can tape Adelaide being cute, and an iPhone.
> 
> I know one of my friends is getting me an old navy gift care, another is getting me a victoria's secret card (yay!) and whoever my family secret santa is will either get me an amazon gift card or a victoria's secret gift card.
> i have 3 other friends getting me gifts (that i know of) but no clue what they will get me!
> 
> it's a little unfortunate for everyone as Adelaide's party is this weekend, so gifts for her birthday, gifts for her christmas, and gift for me christmas? a little nuts.

If you're getting an iPhone you can take videos on that!


----------



## Melibu90

My OH bought us tickets to t in the park (festival) i feel bad leaving LO buts its only a weekend and i'm sure we deserve it!

My parents are paying for my car to get its exhaust fixed. Boring present but deffinatly needed!


----------



## Bexxx

Melibu90 said:


> My OH bought us tickets to t in the park (festival) i feel bad leaving LO buts its only a weekend and i'm sure we deserve it!
> 
> My parents are paying for my car to get its exhaust fixed. Boring present but deffinatly needed!

I have tickets for TITP and Rockness, have no idea if I'll actually be able to leave LO :/


----------



## Melibu90

I had to miss last year so will be worth it this year! I wont want to leave him but i know he'll enjoy a weekend with gran too (or thinking that way is making me feel better lol)


----------



## divershona

i really want a new blackberry phone on contract (wanting my dad to get me the contract and then i pay him for it every month until he can switch it into my name.)

money towards an overlocking sewing machine, money towards some new clothes, and i really want a job :blush:


----------



## MissMamma

i am getting a coat, bag and pair of boots [that i have chosen because i DO NOT trust my mother buying clothes for me] but other than that i wont get much, Raphi on the other hand has been spoilt rotten so far and its only going to get worse!!

For me, this year especially, its all about the family and friends that come round and the food i stuff myself with :haha: cant wait! i love christmas.


----------



## tasha41

My mum's getting me a Keurig, 
And something else, she was asking my sister for ideas, I said I would love clothes as I am incapable of shopping for myself, seriously I don't have time, I don't have a babysitter, and if I do, I end up finding stuff for Elyse or the house instead. 

I had also hinted that I want a new address sign for my house lol and a new mailbox that are nice, my mom talked about getting that... and she knows we need an apartment-sized freezer (separate from the fridge) and she apparently said something about getting one for us to my sister. We REALLY need that!!! 

Not sure though what my gifts are aside from that Keurig. OH & I are sticking to a $100 limit for each other.

& that's all :) My grandparents usually give us a bit of money or gift baskets.


----------



## _laura

My OH has got me tickets to see Four Year Strong and Brand New :happydance:
And he said he's treating me to a few other things.

My mum is getting me a charm for my bracelet and Oh's parents are getting us a new TV and some perfume.

All i've asked for is money so we can save it towards a house :flower:


----------



## bumpy_j

Ah i'm seeing Brand New too Laura where are you seeing them??


----------



## rjb

annawrigley said:


> rjb said:
> 
> 
> sam probably wont get me anything so i spoiled myself with this and matchies undies.
> i have a VS obsession
> https://www.victoriassecret.com/ss/...1319075841434&pagename=vsdWrapper&search=true
> 
> 
> ETA: my parents are spoiling me quite a bit. they also bought me two new bras and undies to match (the word panties grosses me out), a digital video camera so that i can tape Adelaide being cute, and an iPhone.
> 
> I know one of my friends is getting me an old navy gift care, another is getting me a victoria's secret card (yay!) and whoever my family secret santa is will either get me an amazon gift card or a victoria's secret gift card.
> i have 3 other friends getting me gifts (that i know of) but no clue what they will get me!
> 
> it's a little unfortunate for everyone as Adelaide's party is this weekend, so gifts for her birthday, gifts for her christmas, and gift for me christmas? a little nuts.
> 
> If you're getting an iPhone you can take videos on that!Click to expand...

:dohh: i didn't even think of that


----------



## brandonsgirl

Me and OH are getting each other our new appartment. We hope to move in before xmas :D


----------



## smatheson

OH already got his christmas present although he says its "OUR" Ipad he always has it :dohh: 
But I dont really want anything:shrug: Maybe some clothes as I dont have anything. I really dont know...


----------

